# T-DSL flatrate mitnehmen ...



## _root (19. November 2004)

Hi.

Ich wollte mal fragen ob folgendesmöglich ist:

Ne Freundin von mir hat T-DSL mit einem 40 Std. Freivolumen.
Ich habe eine T-DSL flatrate.

Kann ich meinen Router mitnehmen (mit meinen Daten gefüttert) und bei ihr an den Anschluss gehen und mich einwählen? Und wenn ja,  ist da dann der flatrate Zuganng oder der 40 Std. Tarif aktiv ?


MfG aCid


----------



## MCIglo (19. November 2004)

AFAIK die Flat, denn das wird ja anhand deiner Daten identifiziert, welchen Tarif du hast.


----------



## Vaethischist (19. November 2004)

Vermutlich wird die Flatrate aktiv sein. Es kann aber sein, daß der ISP nach den Telefonanschlüssen geht, von denen man sich einwählt und die Einwahldaten nur zur Authentifizierung verwendet werden. Frag einfach mal beim ISP nach...sicher ist sicher.


----------

